# My first cold smoke with homemade cheese!



## squirrel (May 28, 2010)

Hi all!

I got my new A-Maze-N smoker yesterday and after I burned off the oil, and ran it through the dishwasher I am ready for my first cold smoke. Here's a couple of photo's. It was really easy to get lit using my creme brulee torch. In the photo is corn I just took off the cob and will use to make my yummy smoked cream style corn, pecans from my orchard for smoked maple pecan clusters, flour to use in a smoked sourdough bread, three cheeses I made: Goat cheese, a very young bleu cheese (just wanted to try a small piece to make a smoked bleu cheese dressing) and my favorite - mozzarella! I used the apple dust. I'll update in a couple of hours!


----------



## fftwarren (May 28, 2010)

very cool. If its not an extensive recipe, how do you make mozarella?


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 28, 2010)

nice cold smoke!  We'll be smoking cheese, etc. this weekend cause we love it so much!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2010)

Lookin' kinda cheezy Cheryl.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's gonna be some good stuff. Not being "know-it-all", but you do know you can put about twice that much dust in, without it jumping the wall.

Having computer problems. (Under warranty)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

Hope I don't miss your posts on this.

Bearcarver


----------



## jamminjimi (May 28, 2010)

Squirrel is getting after it again. Looks like some very interesting stuff your smoking. I will wait for the final QView.


----------



## squirrel (May 28, 2010)

FFTW - Here's how I make my mozzarella

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/pg/21.html

Bear, yea I figured that out after I couldn't keep the dust lit, so I added more, I did get a jump though. I'll get it figured out soon or later, but it sure is fun to try!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 28, 2010)

Squirelly Girl, you amaze me!

I have been watching your Qviews and have enjoyed them all. You have really taken to smoking and seem to want to smoke everything!

I love your posts....keep 'em comin. Anytime you want to share a recipe or two, I will give you all the credit when it turns out great!

I lived in Augusta for a while....went to school there for about 6 months or so.

Bill


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 28, 2010)

Ok Cheryl,

Your making me gain some of the 40 lbs. I lost with all this wonderful Qview. That is an awesome spread you have smoking. Can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## squirrel (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments! Here we are at two hours in. You can see the cheese is getting a "smoke ring" and I find that very sexy. No, I don't get out much. I swiped a couple of the pecans and holy canole! They taste A-Maze-N! Sorry, had to do that cuz I'm a weirdo. I'll be making the corn later tonight and I'll post that under side dishes, it is crazy good and simple and it's kinda sexy too. It's a rainy night in Georgia!


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2010)

Looks awesome and I'm sure its gonna get even better


----------



## scarbelly (May 28, 2010)

Hi Squirrel

You are gonna love the little smoker. I have done several smokes with it and it really works well. If you want more smoke at one time I have lit both ends and it cuts down the length of time you smoke but doubles the volume - another one of the testers also lit the middle at the same time to increase the smoke -

Your cheese looks great. I have been smoking Mozzarella for nearly a year. On the commercial water packages, I let them sit out in the fridge for about an hour to get a "skin" on the outside so I loose less moisture - that is my favorite snack and we eat it regularly - gotta try makin some soon

Great post


----------



## meateater (May 28, 2010)

Your gonna love that cheese, just remember to hibernate it for at least two weeks so it mellows.


----------



## scarbelly (May 28, 2010)

meateater said:


> Your gonna love that cheese, just remember to hibernate it for at least two weeks so it mellows.


With fresh cheese you can not let it hibernate - it will be good as soon as it is cold - I let some hibernate for a week and it lost it's freshness -- the processed stuff just gets better and better with age


----------



## meateater (May 28, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> With fresh cheese you can not let it hibernate - it will be good as soon as it is cold - I let some hibernate for a week and it lost it's freshness -- the processed stuff just gets better and better with age


I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 29, 2010)

Yes it is true cheryl you are amazing and your threads are so very good and the food you are producing is fabulous too. Now you have cheeses and I also would one day like to make some of that too. Now you have smoked mozzerella I bet it is really good to. You are fastly becoming one of my new favorite folks here along with Jerry, laurel, jeanie, geert, rick, joel, with all of you folks if you said you were smoking a reebok I would have to see cause you'll will find away to make it taste good.


----------



## caveman (May 29, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Yes it is true cheryl you are amazing and your threads are so very good and the food you are producing is fabulous too. Now you have cheeses and I also would one day like to make some of that too. Now you have smoked mozzerella I bet it is really good to. You are fastly becoming one of my new favorite folks here along with Jerry, laurel, jeanie, geert, rick, joel, with all of you folks if you said you were smoking a reebok I would have to see cause you'll will find away to make it taste good.


And here I thought *"I Was"* one of his favorites.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great thread Cheryl.  You are smoking hard girl.  I can't wait for the results.  Keep it coming.


----------



## wingman (May 29, 2010)

Nicely done there squirrel!


----------



## squirrel (May 29, 2010)

You guys rock! I pulled everything off while it was raining, no problems though. I ended up with company so I didn't take any more pics, yea, it's true about the fresh mozz, as soon as it's good and chilled eat it up! It is so much better than any store bought I have ever tried.

I'm gonna smoke another turkey breast today so I can have sammies with the smoked cheese. MmmmMMM. I gotta get busy! Thanks again you guys! You make my heart feel happy!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 29, 2010)

WOW! Do you work or just smoke? Or....are you makin' smokin' workin'?  My father-in-law wants me to go into business with my mother-in-law doing catering, but I think I would rather be in business with a smoke nut like you!!!!


----------



## meateater (May 29, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> You guys rock! I pulled everything off while it was raining, no problems though. I ended up with company so I didn't take any more pics, yea, it's true about the fresh mozz, as soon as it's good and chilled eat it up! It is so much better than any store bought I have ever tried.
> 
> I'm gonna smoke another turkey breast today so I can have sammies with the smoked cheese. MmmmMMM. I gotta get busy! Thanks again you guys! You make my heart feel happy!


You got me thinking about smoked turkey breast. I have one in the freezer done up with Yoshidas. Been there about a month and waiting for the TBS, it's gonna have to wait for a few more. If you haven't tried Yoshidas yet give it a try. Bump fom the past.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...onight-mr-yoshidas-the-real-one-what-an-honor


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 29, 2010)

Squirrel, this has me thinking about cold smokes again. Great looking run with the new thing-a-ma-jigger, and quite a variety for many great snacks and meals to come.

All the more reason for me to have 4 smokers...a couple on cold smokes, a couple on hot smokes...

That does look cool how the moz gets happy with a bit of smoke...dang, one of these days, I gotta get some rennet.

Thanks for sharing what I'm quite sure was a beautiful day in the smoke!

Eric


----------



## squirrel (May 30, 2010)

I have never heard of Yoshidas, I'll definitely give it a try!

I do work PG LOL! I've got some down time, but will be busy coming up soon so I am trying to get in as much smoking as possible. When I retire I was thinking about opening up like a hole in the wall roadside place, I love to stop at places like that when I'm traveling!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey Ms. Squirrel

Looks like you pulled of an awesome smoke!!!
 

Did you like the Apple Dust over Hickory?

Todd


----------



## squirrel (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Todd! I've been cold smoking today as well! I did some semolina flour to make homemade pasta for ravioli, can't wait! And yes, the apple is better for the cheese as I think the hickory might be a bit over powering for it.

So far I'm liking the cherry the best for mozzarella cheese though, I tried the peach but could not keep it let. Will try again another day. Tried the wine barrel and it had a musty smell that I didn't care for. So far, so good with the A-Maze-N Smoker! Highly recommend it!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 5, 2010)

Squirrel,

Really cool post!

I picked up some sharp cheddar and mozzarella sticks to give it a whirl.

Todd


----------



## erain (Jun 6, 2010)

cool stuff cheryl!!! love them home made cheeses, something i been wanting to do a lil of myself but keep putting it off!!! and even smoking flour... i think i have seen it before but dang thats going all out smokin!!! great thread!!!


----------

